# 8-30 lots more and a GIANT!!!(pics)



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

before i pass out heres a few pics from THE MADNESS!!! lost count on fish and sharks!
<a href="http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/?action=view&current=IMGP0424.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/IMGP0424.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/?action=view&current=IMGP0429.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/IMGP0429.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/?action=view&current=IMGP0442.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/IMGP0442.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/?action=view&current=IMGP0444.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/IMGP0444.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/?action=view&current=IMGP0417.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/IMGP0417.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/?action=view&current=IMGP0448.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/IMGP0448.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/?action=view&current=IMGP0462.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/reelax84/IMGP0462.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>:fishing:


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

man cannt wait till i get my yak and you guys arent helping by posting all of thes sweet pics just wana get out their now and get a cobe how many did you keep?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sick..you guys are doing serious damage on cobes this year..AWESOME


How much did that last one weigh? 


Jesse


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats digusting! WTFG!!!
Where are you launching from? LIP beach or the refuge?
What do you guys use for rigs, i.e. rods, reels, hook set ups and line type & test?
I know its a lot of questions but I am sure I am not the only one who'd like to know.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

That looks to good to be true! I am also curios to know what you used as set up and bait!!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i need a jaw dropping smilie face!!!!!


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

SWEEEEET!!!

That's some serious moto.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Man you guys are wearin em out!!! Hopefully Ill run into yall when I finally get a chance to fish my new yak....Congrats!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Mary sweet mother Jesus!!!!!!! Awesome job guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW!! They were caught in the Atlantic Ocean somewhere between Maine and Cuba I presume...?  

BTW, do you throw the anchor when you hook into one of those hogs, or just hope you don't end up in Bermuda?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

What's that black and white striped fish in the first pic?


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

wolfva said:


> What's that black and white striped fish in the first pic?


I believe it's a Cobia.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Definately a cobia..


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw one about the size of that big one floating belly up down that way the other day.

Nice Fish. They are on the move now. The next couple weeks will be HOT n HEAVY!!!


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Cobia come in stripes to? I always thought they were just a brownish grey on top, white on bottom. Think I'm gonna have to paddle out a little farther and take a closer look at them <G>.

That is if Hannah doesn't screw up the waters this weekend.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

the younger ones have stripes to them


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

That first picture is hilarious. Looks like the cobias are arguing with each other. One saying to the other, " I told you not to eat that Eel". The other one replying..."Monkey see cobia do"


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

heard what happend to mike sunday and then saw you guys going out again monday so im guessing hes ok now


----------

